# What is this color?



## Saharra (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't know how to post a picture. But I have a RMH gelding. He is GORGEOUS, but I can't figure out what color he is. On first glance, he looks like a darker palomino. Not dark enough to be a flaxen chestnut, but more of a honey color. But if you keep looking at him, he has dark legs. No stripe for a Dunalino. But I don't know. Any ideas? I thought maybe a red chocolate, but he's not that dark.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

To post a picture, get a Photobucket account and upload the photo. Then there will be links and a thing just to post the image only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saharra (Jun 13, 2014)

I figured out how to do the pics


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Mane and tail color?


----------



## Saharra (Jun 13, 2014)

White mane and tail. Almost like a flaxen.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That is a silver bay. 100% sure.


----------



## Saharra (Jun 13, 2014)

What is a silver bay? LOL! That's a new one to me  (Which really isn't hard to do!)


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Could be a Champagne of some sort.

I'm thinking light silver dapple bay

http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/images/horsecolor/silver_dapples/silverbay_april_sunshine_rmh.jpg 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

That didn't work ^

Google Image Result for http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/images/horsecolor/silver_dapples/silverbay_april_sunshine_rmh.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> That is a silver bay. 100% sure.


 This 110%

A sliver bay is a bay horse with the silver dilution. That's what is making his mane and tail flaxen looking and diluting his legs to that dirty grey color. Silver is pretty prevalent in the RMH breed and is usually referred to as chocolate depending on the base color underneath.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool! Yes, silver bay.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely silver bay, and a very nice example of it


----------



## Saharra (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks everybody! I'm really enjoying him. Not only is he a looker, but he has a ton of personality (hence, why I couldn't get the greatest picture. He doesn't stop moving . Follows me everywhere and picks up everything out of the grooming box  I haven't ridden him yet. He was actually donated to the place I work for. He came last weekend, and I'm still playing with him and getting to know him. He's been a lot of fun!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

very pretty ! you can send to me..


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

He is gorgeous. I don't choose a horse for color but if I did I think this would be it. ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

